# Pocket diaper - do you change cover every time?



## olien (Apr 21, 2008)

I just got in some fuzzi bunz & havent used them yet (in the wash).

I read something that made me think that you can let the cover dry & use it again if not soiled with poop. Then last night I read something else that said you need to wash the cover every time. Whats the real deal??

I have only used prefolds w/ cover prior to this. Sometimes the covers feel damp with pee, but I let them dry & use a few times. I would think a pocket system is the same??

I feel so confused now


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

No, you can't use a pocket after it's been peed in. The fleece lining will absorb the pee, so if you just replace the insert, the lining will still be wet.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree you need to wash the pocket/cover every time because as mentioned it is still wet with pee and second it will start to smell and grow bacteria.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

No, you can't you a pocket again without washing. The only way I could see it is if you were using it as a cover instead of a pocket (i.e. you put a diaper on the baby and then cover it with the pocket). Otherwise the fabric between the insert and the baby is getting peed on and needs to get washed.

Usually the covers that you can reuse the best are a wipe-able interior rather than a fabric. If the inside of the cover is fabric too you can still reuse it after drying, but usually not as many times. Even in that situation a fresh diaper is between the baby and the cover which is why you can do it.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

i dont stuff the pocket. i lay a towel on top and if doesnt soak through i just replace the towel and reuse the dipe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Ewww. Pockets are one-time use then wash diapers - except if you want to use is a cover and trifold a prefold and place it on top of the inner material - but that makes for an expensive cover, so I don't see the point. Pockets were made to put inserts in the pocket. The fleece or suede cloth is designed to keep baby's skin dry between changings.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

I guess if you somehow wound up with a few pockets, no actual covers, and lots of prefolds, you could just use your pockets as covers, not washing every time.

I have heard it said that there is at least one brand of pocket that makes the statement that you can reuse them without washing. I would not- I would use it as a cover first- and you couldn't do that with the microfiber most pockets come with. You'd need PFs or hemp or something.


----------



## olien (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow thanks for the responses. Now I definitely know to only use them once







which does make sense.


----------

